# RecipeDB - Choc Brown Porter



## daemon (15/5/09)

Choc Brown Porter  Ale - Brown Porter  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes Mashed at 65C for 60 mins and boiled for 90mins. This is deliberately low in bitterness / roast flavours but still high in flavour. Brown malt flavour is fairly subtle so this could be increased. Colour is darker than displayed but certainly not black.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.5 kg BB Pale Malt    0.4 kg JWM Chocolate Chit Malt    0.2 kg Flaked Oats    0.2 kg TF Brown Malt    0.15 kg Bairds Dark Crystal    0.1 kg Weyermann Carafa Special II       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      25 g Target (Pellet, 11.0AA%, 60mins)    10 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     100 ml Wyeast Labs 1318 - London Ale III         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.053 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.014 (calc)   Bitterness 31.9 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 5.07%   Colour 61 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## daemon (16/5/09)

A quick photo to show the result, as you can see it's slightly darker than what the AHB calculator suggests.


----------



## aaronpetersen (22/4/10)

Daemon said:


> View attachment 27153
> 
> A quick photo to show the result, as you can see it's slightly darker than what the AHB calculator suggests.




Hi Daemon,
The beer looks good, can you remember how it tasted? I'm thinking of giving your recipe a go as my first BIAB AG. I don't really like coffee/burnt flavours so I might replace the Carafa II with extra Choc Chit. Does that sound reasonable?


----------



## daemon (22/4/10)

Yep I certainly remember it and in fact have a cube of a very similar recipe sitting in a cube ready to ferment. There were a few small changes, but this was more to do with what I had available more than because I wanted to change anything.

The Carafa II is already de-husked so it's not overly bitter / roasty to start with. I don't see a problem with replacing it with the Choc Chit, it's certainly very smooth and a real shame that it's been discontinued 

The flaked oats were simply instant oats from the supermarket, I simply added them to the mash and it turned out fine!


----------



## Pennywise (22/4/10)

Daemon said:


> The Carafa II is already de-husked so it's not overly bitter / roasty to start with. I don't see a problem with replacing it with the Choc Chit, it's certainly very smooth and a real shame that it's been discontinued




:icon_offtopic: Really?  I love Choc Chit. Where did you hear/read about this?


----------



## daemon (22/4/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> :icon_offtopic: Really?  I love Choc Chit. Where did you hear/read about this?


http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=614246

I need to buy up some more stocks soon before it's all gone.


----------



## aaronpetersen (18/5/10)

Hi Daemon,
I brewed this one on the weekend. I used 1275 Thames Valley yeast instead though as I had some slurry from my last brew. I also forgot to add the rolled oats (oops). The smell coming from the fermenting fridge this morning was fantastic! Can't wait to taste it. Does it need much time in the bottle before drinking? :icon_cheers:


----------



## daemon (18/5/10)

I haven't used 1275 myself but it should be a fairly good match. The oats add a bit of a smooth, velvety feel to it but shouldn't affect the taste too much. The flavours will smooth out with a bit of time but it's still very nice to drink young (ie 4 weeks in the bottle) as well. While 2-3 months is better, it'll just mean there will be a bit of additional hop flavour and esters that will be stronger. I say drink it young while brewing another batch so you have some to age a bit


----------



## aaronpetersen (18/5/10)

Daemon said:


> I say drink it young while brewing another batch so you have some to age a bit



Very good advice indeed!


----------

